# Human



## giberian

Hello!
How do you say "human" in other languages?


> *human*
> _noun_
> *:* a bipedal primate mammal (_Homo sapiens_*:* man; _broadly_ *:* hominid


Thank you very much!
Giberian


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish it's really simple:

*humano*


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: אדם (_adam_), בן-אדם (_ben-adam_), בן אנוש (_ben enosh_).


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
člověk (sg.) (Homo Sapiens = Člověk rozumný)
pl.: lidé

Lithuanian:
žmogus (sg.)
žmonės (pl.)

Japanese:
人[hito] (Japanese usualy does'nt distinguish sg. vs pl. but in this case pl. = 人々 or 人人[hitobito])


----------



## Kangy

The actual Japanese word for "human" is 人間 (ningen).
人 (hito) means "person".


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  _homo (n), homa (adj)._


----------



## avok

Turkish:

*İnsan*


PS. there must be a similar thread somewhere


----------



## francois_auffret

*In Urdu*: (all words come from Arabic)

*Insân* (as a 'socializing creature') it is the most common one...

*Âdmî* (as a descendant of the race of Adam), rather used to translate: man

*Bashar* (is the standard neutral term, but less used than Insân)

In *Hindi*, they use the two first Arabic words above but not *Bashar* and they also have the term:

*Mânushya* / *Mânus* (spoken) : which, if I'm not wrong means something like: endowed with thinking / a soul / individuality (manas),


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic:
- Insaan إنسان = Human, singular male. female = Insaana إنسانة - plural = Ins إنس. Derived from Anasa أنس, to feel close to/comfertable with. Other plural = Naas ناس, but it is better tanslated as "people".
- Bani Adam بني آدم = children of Adam, plural. Singular male = Ibn Adam إبن آدم(son of Adam) female = Bint Adam بنت آدم but mostly Bint Hawwaa بنت حواء (daughter of Eve).
- Adami آدمي = related to/belongs to Adam (more colloqual than standard). female = Adamyya آدمية.
- Bashar بشر = plural that has no singular, refers to the human race in general.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese there is the adjective _*humano*_, which is occasionally used as a noun (for example in science fiction). But the most idiomatic way to say "human" as a noun is _*ser humano*_ (human being).


----------



## Flaminius

kusurija said:


> Japanese:
> 人[hito] (Japanese usualy does'nt distinguish sg. vs pl. but in this case pl. = 人々 or 人人[hitobito])





Kangy said:


> The actual Japanese word for "human" is 人間 (ningen).
> 人 (hito) means "person".


There are a few words in Japanese that can be translated into _human_.  The definition suggested by *giberian* implies humans as a species or a global community that shares the same destiny.  A scientific and less cultural term I would like to suggest is 人類 (_jinrui_: literally the human species).


----------



## Samaruc

In Catalan:


Masc. Sing.: Humà
Masc. Pl.: Humans
Fem. Sing.: Humana
Fem. Pl.: Humanes

It can be both, adjective and substantive, although, as in Portuguese, when substantive, it is probably more common saying "ésser humà" (human being) instead of simply "humà".


----------



## kittykate

*Italian*

_(Essere) umano_ as a noun and _umano/a/i/e_ (masc/fem, sing/plur) as an adjective

caterina


----------



## Stéphane89

French: *humain*


----------



## rygi

Polish:
człowiek (singular)
ludzie (plural)


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*manusia
manusiawi* (adj.)

There are also:
*insan* and
*insani*
But these are used in slightly different contexts.
The most general ones are *manusia* and *manusiawi*.

Salam,


MarX



francois_auffret said:


> *In Urdu*: (all words come from Arabic)
> 
> *Insân* (as a 'socializing creature') it is the most common one...
> 
> *Âdmî* (as a descendant of the race of Adam), rather used to translate: man
> 
> *Bashar* (is the standard neutral term, but less used than Insân)
> 
> In *Hindi*, they use the two first Arabic words above but not *Bashar* and they also have the term:
> 
> *Mânushya* / *Mânus* (spoken) : which, if I'm not wrong means something like: endowed with thinking / a soul / individuality (manas),


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /jannaa/, /ba.ndaa/, /aadmii/, /manuush/

/ba.ndaa/, the word I most often use, also means slave.



francois_auffret said:


> *In Urdu*: (all words come from Arabic)
> 
> *Insân* (as a 'socializing creature') it is the most common one...
> 
> *Âdmî* (as a descendant of the race of Adam), rather used to translate: man
> 
> *Bashar* (is the standard neutral term, but less used than Insân)
> 
> In *Hindi*, they use the two first Arabic words above but not *Bashar* and they also have the term:
> 
> *Mânushya* / *Mânus* (spoken) : which, if I'm not wrong means something like: endowed with thinking / a soul / individuality (manas),


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

ihminen


----------



## francois_auffret

panjabigator said:


> Panjabi: /jannaa/, /ba.ndaa/, /aadmii/, /manuush/
> 
> /ba.ndaa/, the word I most often use, also means slave.


 
Agreed that it is more used, but in a Punjabi speaking context I would translate it by *man*, and never by  *human being*...

In an Urdu speaking context I would most of the time translate *banda* by something like *guy*... 

It is funny though how this word can be formal too and retain its original (Persian) meaning as in expressions like: *khudâ kay banday!!*

Or in derivated words such as *bandagî*


----------



## panjabigator

Bilkul darust farmaayaa aap ne.  Main ne to topic ko gaur se nahii dekha.

I remove the first two.  They both mean "guy" or "person."


----------



## francois_auffret

panjabigator said:


> Bilkul darust farmaayaa aap ne. Main ne to topic ko gaur se nahii dekha.
> 
> I remove the first two. They both mean "guy" or "person."


 
Just one question: do you use manuush in your Punjabi???


----------



## panjabigator

I've never said it, now that I think about it, but I learned that it is considered "proper Panjabi" when I was in India last summer taking Panjabi classes.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: de mens.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## avok

Mahaodeh said:


> Arabic:
> - Insaan إنسان = Human, singular male. female = Insaana إنسانة - plural = Ins إنس. Derived from Anasa أنس, to feel close to/comfertable with. Other plural = Naas ناس, but it is better tanslated as "people".
> - Bani Adam بني آدم = children of Adam, plural. Singular male = Ibn Adam إبن آدم(son of Adam) female = Bint Adam بنت آدم but mostly Bint Hawwaa بنت حواء (daughter of Eve).
> - Adami آدمي = related to/belongs to Adam (more colloqual than standard). female = Adamyya آدمية.
> - Bashar بشر = plural that has no singular, refers to the human race in general.


 
All of these words exist in Turkish too.

*İnsan*: I already mentioned this in my earlier post, that means human, the most common word.

*Adam* : that means "a man" rather than a "human " being.

*Beşer*: I think that's an old word. Its adjective form "beşeri" is used much more frequently as in "beşeri aşk" : love for a human being (v.s. love for God: İlahi Aşk)


----------



## darnil

Outsider said:


> In Portuguese there is the adjective _*humano*_, which is occasionally used as a noun (for example in science fiction). But the most idiomatic way to say "human" as a noun is _*ser humano*_ (human being).


That is *exactly* the use in Castilian (i.e. _European_) Spanish. *Humano* used to be only an adjective, not a noun, but after the use in science fiction of expressions like "tú, humano, muérete" (you, earthling, get died) it is spreading in colloquial use. Nevertheless, you can see more and more uses of _humano_ as a noun every day.
If you want to refer to a 'human being', a member of the Homo sapiens species, you may say 'un hombre / un ser humano', while if you just want to say 'man' as opposite to other animals or God(s), you usually say 'el hombre'. 
'Hombre' is the masculine which opposes to 'mujer' (woman), but like most masculines in Spanish, it is the neutral form used to speak about 'people, human beings' when referring to both men and women. The same use as in Eng. 'man is a mammal' = 'el hombre es un mamífero', 'man is destroying the Earth' = 'el hombre está destruyendo la Tierra', etc. More or less as человек in Russian.


----------



## panjabigator

panjabigator said:


> I've never said it, now that I think about it, but I learned that it is considered "proper Panjabi" when I was in India last summer taking Panjabi classes.



Actually, the proper Panjabi is <manukh>.  Just a correction.


----------



## Saluton

*Russian: человек* (chelov*e*k)
*Ukrainian: людина* (lyud*y*na)


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:*

človek (sg)
ľudia (pl)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Άνθρωπος/-ποι»* [ˈanθropos] (masc. nom. sing.), [ˈanθropi] (masc. nom. pl.) < Classical masc. noun *«ἄνθρωπος/-ποι» ắntʰrōpŏs* (nom. sing.), *ắntʰrōpo̯i* (nom. pl.) --> _human being(s), man/men_.
Doric (the dialect of ancient Sparta) had the feminine form *«ἀνθρωπώ» ăntʰrōpṓ* for _woman_.
Its etymology is unclear; per Beekes the word is probably of Pre-Greek substrate origin.
Kuiper accepts it as a derivative of the 3rd declension masc. noun *«δρώψ» drṓp͡s* (nom. sing.), *«δρωπός» drōpós* --> _man_ a Pre-Greek gloss, which produced «ἄνθρωπος» after prenasalization and prothetic vowel.
For other linguists it's a compound:
*«Ἀνήρ» ănḗr* (3rd declension masc. nom. sing.), *«ἀνδρός» ăndrós* (masc. gen. sing.) --> _man, male human being_ (PIE *h₂ner- _man_ cf Skt. नृ (nṛ́), Arm. այր (ayr), Alb. njer, _human being, person_) + *«ὤψ» ṓp͡s* (with disputed gender, masc. or fem.) --> _eye, face, countenace_ (PIE *h₃kʷ- to see cf Skt. ईक्षते (īks̩ate), _to observe_).


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

In German, *der Mensch* is the appropriate term. Plural *(die) Menschen.*


----------



## Zarbi

Chinese: 人類


----------



## spindlemoss

In Welsh it's *bod dynol* [boːd ˈdənɔl] "human being".

*Dyn* [diːn, dɨːn] used to mean "person/human" but now the meaning has mostly shifted to mean "man". The adjective *dynol *derived from *dyn* however still means "human".


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: *ember *(accusative embert, plural emberek, accusative plural embereket)


----------

